# South American Stocking



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a Clown Pleco that is the last (living) fish from my old tank. I was wanting a loose biotope, so anything in the South America area is fair game. Looking for a mid swimming fish, a bottom dweller of some sort, and a centerpiece such as some dwarf cichlids. Thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

there is a nice article on "creating a natural amazon river environment"on fisharefriends.com Just google "amazon fish tanks" and that will come up, along with quite a few other very inspiring articles. My tank is "kinda sorta" amazonian. I keep the water slightly more acidic for them. Let us know what you decide upon!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What size tank?


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh, sorry emc, it's a 20 gallon high. And thanks C. King, I'll go look into that.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That is a pretty limiting size. A breeding pair of cichlids, even dwarf ones, like rams, may well claim the whole tank. Maybe a single cichlid, several otocinclus and some neons or hatchets.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

i have a 50gal and one acara is claiming the tank lol, think it would claim my house if i let it


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Apistos, or Rams. Awesome fish! I doubt they will claim the whole tank, and will only be aggressive during breeding, and even then it's not that bad.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

So: 
x1 Clown Pleco
x1 Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid
x6 Neon Tetras
x2 Otocinclus Cats
x4 ??? Cories

I've never really liked hatchets, thanks anyway. I'm sorry it's a limiting size, it's currently my only tank. Do I need to tint the water with bogwood, or is it just recommended?


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sterbai corries! They are so beautiful and active. And I'm loving my bolivian rams, such personality.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh, I had no idea you had Rams, lol. I like Rams coloration, but the required temps aren't compatible with my Clown Pleco. Even with the Cockatoo Dwarf, I have to keep the water at 77 degrees (F)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok, I'm now confused, I've been looking into my pleco, and I see different temperature ranges. I was trying to mix Rams and my pleco, but now I'm not sure if it'll work. A little help?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My tank with all my apistos and rams is only at abot 74-76. And they are happy as clams, and breed frequently. 

Pleco with Rams will be fine. Pleco with 20 gal tank- limited choices. Do not get the standard pleco. they can reach like 2 feet! Get a bushynose!


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Nono, this is a Clown Pleco, a dwarf loricariidae. And that's great! Thanks that's a relief. Aqadvisor was freaking out, and it was scaring me. I know it's not perfect, so I came here to ask. So my stocking list as of now: 
2 German Blue Rams
3 Otocinclus Cats
1 Clown Pleco
6 Cardinal Tetras

I took out the cories to save space, and give the GBRs some breathing room. I know the GBRs might fight each other, but I'll put in 2 potted plants, both in dense cover, but with easy to access to the fish. Any final recommendations are appreciated. I have come long way in few weeks. Sorry I'm so indecisive. :/

Note: These fish are all from the Orinoco River, so all I need to do is get the tank right...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh clown pleco, in that case your fine. Don't go by those silly stocking things. I bet it would go crazy if i put in my stocking. As long as the tank is not too crowded and well kept everything will be fine. Your tank is fine stocked, and has room for more.


Be sure to get a male and female ram. Two males will fight!


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

I planned on having a breeding pair, possibly to sell the juvies. I will add a sponge filter, just to improve filtration a little.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

breeding rams is cool, but w/ tetra in the tank. you either won't have surviving fry or you will have dead tetra.

I would start with 4 little rams and maybe a few other fish, but I'd plan on additional tanks.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree with emc. Tetas= fry wont last long.

I started with just a male and female and was lucky they paired. Get juvies is a great idea than forcing a pair who may not be compatible.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

So, like 4 rams, my pleco, and a pair of otos? Why plan on more tanks? To raise the fry, or to separate fighting couples?

Btw, my water here has a ridiculously high pH, around the 8 mark. How could I change the water without raising the pH above 7.0?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Vayurules said:


> So, like 4 rams, my pleco, and a pair of otos? Why plan on more tanks? To raise the fry, or to separate fighting couples?
> 
> Btw, my water here has a ridiculously high pH, around the 8 mark. How could I change the water without raising the pH above 7.0?
> 
> ...



Do not get the Rams until ph is atleast at 7. Rams are very sensitive, and require a low ph. I believe driftwood will do pretty well with lowering a ph. I'm sure someone can tell you better ways. Anyway, yes more tanks for fry. They can lay a lot of eggs. I can give you more advice on breeding them, as they aren't the best parents always.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

I actually have driftwood in the tank, but I haven't seen any changes. Should I get peat filtration for my Aquaclear? I heard that can reduce the pH, but when I do water changes with dechlorinated tap water (7.5-8.0), how will I not upset the low pH in the tank (5.5-7.0)?

On the side, how big of a tank will I need to raise fry?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes...go to your local garden center or online (ebay)...get a bunch of jiffy 7 peat pellets..
get a pair of pantyhose..cut in 12" sections.tie off one end..remove netting from pellets..put 3 or 4 in a section and tie it off and soak it in warm water for about 20 minutes...then put it in the aquaclear.....


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks Loha! I read that somewhere else on the forum where you posted that. I actually planned on using that method, lol.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it works quite well and is great for getting difficult to spawn fish to breed...


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, how will I lower the pH of water that I will put in through water changes?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Do very small water changes and it shouldn't effect it too much. Just do small water changes more frequently. 

For tank raising size, a ten gallon is fine until their bigger. I'm expecting more from my Rams and apistos within next few days. It's very exciting!


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

So, 10 gallon, raise for how long before I have to relocate? But how old do they need to be in able to be sold?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Vayurules said:


> So, 10 gallon, raise for how long before I have to relocate? But how old do they need to be in able to be sold?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Depends on how many you get. And I think around the 1.5 inch mark is good.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

do not count your chickens before the eggs hatch...or for that matter before they are even laid....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> do not count your chickens before the eggs hatch...or for that matter before they are even laid....


agreed.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Very hard water? Why do amazon? Get some shellies. Multies are great and you can have a whole colony in a 20.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

or brichardi;i gots a billion of em.....julidochromis...neolamprologus...altolamprologus and a few other africans that don't get too big..

altolamp.









n. pulchur(daffodil)









n. brichardi..









n. leleupi(yellow) and juli. transcriptus.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

loha, how big do those altolamps get? They are gorgeous, and I've been thinking about shellies.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

I've never even thought about looking into those. I've actually never krpt a Cichlid of any type. And I've already spent so much money and plants are on the way...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

altos can get to 5-6"...but there is a species called Sumbu Dwarf....ralph at archaquatics usually has the,...we had some but for some reason we lost the whole tank...but the Sumbus stay under 3 inches...
we currently have yellow....black congo....ink fin and chaitika whites.......

female chaitika white...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Will have to look in to those. They are beautiful.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

altos are slow growers....may take 3 years to reach mature sizealthough they may start spawning at 2 years..
but they are beautiful fish...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> altos are slow growers....may take 3 years to reach mature sizealthough they may start spawning at 2 years..
> but they are beautiful fish...


Are the difficult? I'm really likeing them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

substrate needs to be something like crushed coral or dolomite...different sized shells..
very easy to keep..30% weekly water changes...good varied diet...


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I have super hard water, and I use RO (reverse oasmosis) water for water changes, mixed with tap (dechlor treated, of course.) RO water is easily obtained at grocery stores--my store sells it in 3-5 gal. jugs, which are refillable and refills are cheaper. I also use a "blackwater" liquid additive that my fish love. Just be sure to use less than instructions say to the first time because it will turn the water brownish, for a while.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

C, are you referring to my amazon tank? Or their separate conversation?

But I'm going to try to use peat filtration, so is black water extract necessary?


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

oops! must have posted this on the wrong thread! Sorry! No, blackwater is not necessary.Peat filtration is good.


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

I think my next tank is going to be a 90 gallon south american tank if everything comes together like I am hoping... I want to do a sand bottom... Do I need to buy the sand from the pet shop or can i got to Home Depot and buy the fine play sand that seems like its about the same... Anyone here ever do this before? 

Its a heck of allot cheaper if I can....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

use coarse builders sand...it is more like the natural SA substrate.the darker the better...lets the fish colors stand out ..


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks sorry didnt mean to hi-jack the thread but it was about the same style tank thanks...

lohachata something like this?

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100318518/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=sand&storeId=10051#.UOxh2W-U7zM


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

check you phone book for local builders supply places that sell brick and block and such...
call and ask about the coarse builders sand.....buy extra to replace lost fine stuff and dirt...it won't be washed for you....lol....i am not fond of the fine sands although they can be used..
and the stuff from the builders supply will be a lot cheaper...all you need are a couple of home depot 5 gallon buckets and a shovel..


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

ok my company sells buckets so I can get them through there i just want to make sure i get the right sand so the link that I had one the previous post is not the right stuff?


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Your fine Maine. This thread is a little of off topic anyway, but that's a good thing.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you could use it..i just think it's too fine for my liking....but then the tank isn't mine , is it....lol

hey....this is about fish and fish tanks...how could it ever be off topic....lol


----------

